# Think I need a 12 step program



## DCM1024 (Mar 24, 2013)

3 bodies, 6 lenses, 2 leather rolling camera bags in just over 12 months- is there any help out there? Already plotting my next body and lens purchases....


----------



## Hydrogen (Mar 24, 2013)

I am starting to feel the same. Might be in a worse condition than you...

Sole body in December was a 20D. Now I own a 5D3, am reviewing a 5D2 refurb with a 2nd 5D2 refurb shipping to me on Monday (to compare side by side) and a 7D refurb coming from Adorama just to be certain I am not missing something by keeping a crop as a companion body.

HELP!


----------



## gary samples (Mar 24, 2013)

when you start buying none canon pieces you need help !!


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 24, 2013)

less buying, more shooting... And this is coming from someone who has bought over 20000 dollars worth of gear in the past few years.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 24, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> 3 bodies, 6 lenses



I'd say you're well on your way...you've already accomplished 9 of the 12 steps...


----------



## rpt (Mar 24, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> DCM1024 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 bodies, 6 lenses
> ...


That is true! And like you said you are already plotting your next two so ther is just one more step to go...


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 24, 2013)

All Canon bodies and L lenses, has inspired mr to see what I cando now , so more shooting with more buying....


----------



## pierceography (Mar 29, 2013)

Good lord, and I thought I was bad having acquired a 5Dm3, 70-200mm 2.8 IS II, 85mm f/1.2L II, 135mm f/2L, and 24-70mm f/2.8L II in the last 12 months. And I'm about to buy the new Sigma 35mm f/1.4 and already planning to purchase the TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II. (Having looked over that list, I'm realizing why my wife is so annoying with my photography obsession)

What kind of day job do you have where you can buy all that in under a year?! ;-)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2013)

pierceography said:


> What kind of day job do you have where you can buy all that in under a year?! ;-)



In terms of quantity, 2010-2011 were the big years for me. In the past year, I've only bought one body and two lenses. Of course, the body was a 1D X and one of the lenses was a 600 II...


----------



## tron (Mar 29, 2013)

Well during 2012 , I got 5DMkIII, 35mm 1/4 and TS-E 17mm 4L.

The problem: During 2011 I got TS-E24mm II, EF100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS and EF70-200 f/2.8L IS II.

During 2013 I need a rest, oufff


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't even want to say what I bought. When I got the job at AU, I sold my 1D4 and 1Ds3, and bought a pair of 1DX's. Already had a 5D3 from March. I then sold 24-105L, 50L, and 35L.

So we have in 2012: 2 x 1DX, 5D3, 400 f/2.8L I IS, 24-70L II. 

Ouch...............Now I'm sick.............Thanks guys for this thread.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 29, 2013)

Interesting how people (including myself) don't in the first place buy the best stuff that we can (within our means of course). 

I'm on my way to buy the 8-15, 17TSE. 24-70 II, 70-200 II and the 600 II this year ... OUCH!

Edit: not to mention the added investment in tripods, gimball heads, filters and wot not earlier this year! 

Glad to see there are more crazy people like me


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 29, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Interesting how people (including myself) don't in the first place buy the best stuff that we can (within our means of course).
> 
> I'm on my way to buy the 8-15, 17TSE. 24-70 II, 70-200 II and the 600 II this year ... OUCH!
> 
> ...



I hear you. I'm also eyeing the 17TSE lens this year as well. You have to be half nuts to be doing any of this stuff anyways .


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2013)

Lol - yeah, I didn't even mention the >$5.5K in RRS support gear bought over the past year...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 29, 2013)

pierceography said:


> Good lord, and I thought I was bad having acquired a 5Dm3, 70-200mm 2.8 IS II, 85mm f/1.2L II, 135mm f/2L, and 24-70mm f/2.8L II in the last 12 months. And I'm about to buy the new Sigma 35mm f/1.4 and already planning to purchase the TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II. (Having looked over that list, I'm realizing why my wife is so annoying with my photography obsession)
> 
> What kind of day job do you have where you can buy all that in under a year?! ;-)



I know you asked neuro that, but for me, I have a day job and I shoot photography for money, so in a sense, two jobs .


----------



## pierceography (Mar 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of day job do you have where you can buy all that in under a year?! ;-)
> ...



Ha! Yeah, I'd say those two purchases more than equaled what I bought in the last year. I've had a pretty big year myself (previous to that I only owned two L lenses and a 7D), but the last 12 months have been born (no pun intended) out of the financial attrition I'm about to undergo with having a child. Figured I should stock up on photography equipment now before spending all my (our) money on diapers, pacifiers, and other baby related expenses.


----------



## pierceography (Mar 29, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > Good lord, and I thought I was bad having acquired a 5Dm3, 70-200mm 2.8 IS II, 85mm f/1.2L II, 135mm f/2L, and 24-70mm f/2.8L II in the last 12 months. And I'm about to buy the new Sigma 35mm f/1.4 and already planning to purchase the TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II. (Having looked over that list, I'm realizing why my wife is so annoying with my photography obsession)
> ...



Yeah, making money off photography might be nice at some point. Until now, it's most certainly been a one way street.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 29, 2013)

pierceography said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > pierceography said:
> ...



Well, some days it is just too much. And then I ask myself if it's even worth doing both anymore. It can be a lot of hours and stress too. I need to win the lotto.


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 29, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> pierceography said:
> 
> 
> > Good lord, and I thought I was bad having acquired a 5Dm3, 70-200mm 2.8 IS II, 85mm f/1.2L II, 135mm f/2L, and 24-70mm f/2.8L II in the last 12 months. And I'm about to buy the new Sigma 35mm f/1.4 and already planning to purchase the TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II. (Having looked over that list, I'm realizing why my wife is so annoying with my photography obsession)
> ...



Ditto


----------



## dirtcastle (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a dual-diagnosis: stills photography AND video. Fortunately, I have a day job to support my habits. 

In a funny twist, for my day job I make graphics in Photoshop, which then allows me to buy the gear I need to get busy in Lightroom. So, I guess you could say I use my Photoshop day job to pay for my Lightroom habit.


----------



## Harv (Mar 30, 2013)

*Bottom line..... THERE IS NO CURE.*


----------



## extremeinstability (Mar 30, 2013)

My name is Mike, I'm a camoholic. 

Last fall added the 5D II, 14 Samyang, 50 Sigma and 21 Zeiss. Lately had a buying bug real bad and convinced myself I need to run two bodies at once. So yesterday a 6D with 24-105 arrived. Now I'm trying to refrain from selling the 24-105 and snatching up the 85L. I'd finally feel rather complete after all that and having the 100-400 already as well. Yeah right I'd feel complete. 

Sad thing is I've hardly shot a thing since all that. If severe weather season would hurry the heck up I could probably save myself from giving into the buying bug. Like some sort of "fix" when waiting on being able to shoot what you shoot.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 30, 2013)

Forgive me bank account for I have sinned.
This year I bought A Sigma 1.4, an EF100-400L, an EF70-200L 2, an EFS15-85, a Tokina ATX16-28FX and a Gitzo GT3542XLS with a Markins Q10 to put on top.

_My name is Brad and I have a problem..._


----------



## pierceography (Mar 30, 2013)

extremeinstability said:


> I'd finally feel rather complete after all that and having the 100-400 already as well. Yeah right I'd feel complete.



Told myself the same thing three lenses ago. "This will complete my kit."

And here I am... two lenses later, and another one on the way from amazon and two more in the chamber.

Fortunately, I'm coping with my addiction with a nice Michigan micro-brew. Yep, no problems here...


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, some days it is just too much. And then I ask myself if it's even worth doing both anymore. It can be a lot of hours and stress too. I need to win the lotto.
[/quote]

Also ditto. Had planned to cut back on weddings this year, but then the company cut all employees pay by 25% so I am taking all photo jobs I am offered that Interest me.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 30, 2013)

Harv said:


> *Bottom line..... THERE IS NO CURE.*



*Keep Calm...and Canon On*


----------



## Bruce Photography (Mar 30, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > *Bottom line..... THERE IS NO CURE.*
> ...



and then I found Nikon and was additionally afflected with NAS (Nikon Acquisition Syndrome). In one year I bought as much as it took me 5 years buying Canon stuff. I was slow to start.... My Canon 24-70L II will ship once my dealer (B&H) is back to dealing again.


----------



## jeffabbyben (Mar 30, 2013)

It could be worse. I am really eyeing a Phase One IQ 160.


----------



## victorwol (Mar 30, 2013)

The only cure is enjoy without regret... As long as you can still buy food after buying the gear.... We are not taking the money to the grave.


----------



## bardamu (Mar 30, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> 3 bodies, 6 lenses, 2 leather rolling camera bags in just over 12 months- is there any help out there? Already plotting my next body and lens purchases....



Ah, bad G.A.S. Gear Acquisition Syndrome...
Medically speaking that would be camera-specific oniomania.

The twelfth step is a Phase One IQ280 with a complete set of lenses. Go for it bro!

But seriously, if you have a lot of cash, actually do a lot of photography and enjoy it then don't worry about. But if that isn't the case then you should change your habits.

Buying gear can be a lazy way of thinking that you are becoming a better photographer. Set yourself some sort of photographic goal and don't get any new gear until you've achieved it. Also, some money is "fun" to spend whilst some money (software, backup hard drives etc) is less glamorous to get rid of. Look at what you are doing vs. what the actual priorities are.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 30, 2013)

I've heard this syndrome can cause those afflicted to feel incredible guilt. I've also heard that the best way to be relieved of this guilt is to unburden yourself by giving all that added equipment to others. I'm available if you feel the need.


Seriously, unless it is interfering with your ability to care for yourself and family, why not?


----------



## Bruce Photography (Mar 30, 2013)

Another thing that I've thought about is the exchange rate and how prices have gone up. I bought a Canon 500mm F4 supertel for $6140 a couple of years ago and within a few months the new ones were announced and nearly all over $10,000. That is quite a price increase. In fact all my Canon glass has gone up in price. Not that used equipment can command the same price as new, but if I had to buy it again, I wouldn't want to pay that much. I can rationalize too you know.....


----------



## christianronnel (Mar 30, 2013)

I may have the cure to the camera gear buying addiction. I just started photography and already have a full collection. After my last purchase, the 16-35II, I took on another hobby of traveling and backpacking. That seem to have cured my lens buying addiction...

except it got replaced by something else. Now I'm spending more and more money on figuring out how to best carry what I need. I just purchased a $400 Kata backpack, and I'm now looking at a much larger F-Stop Satori EXP. I just spent almost $4000 on backpacking gear and clothing just from the beginning of the year and I'm just barely starting. See, that my great cure, move on to something else. lol

I still need to get the 17 and 24 TSE but maybe after Canon released a high mega pixel camera and I got better using my current gear.


----------



## Aglet (Mar 30, 2013)

Bruce Photography said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Harv said:
> ...



oi... Ditto. 2012 was at least $15k in new Nikon and a bit of Pentax gear. Offset by only a few $k return from selling off some Canon bodies that had been annoying me, a couple unused lenses, and less than a $k in print sales.
I'm certainly not cured of anything either but now that I have what I like, I've really slowed down. 2013 is only likely to trade/upgrade one or 2 Nikon bodies and add one more Pentax, 2 if they bring out a FF body.

Sorry Canon, you didn't get one penny from me last year and it's not looking too good this year unless I see a _really_ good sale price on a 6D/kit. Actually, this year's looking good for me selling off more glass. Will likely have a net inflow from liquidating inventory.

Oh, and thanks, OP, for starting this thread. (my most enjoyable expenditures in a long time)


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 30, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> 3 bodies, 6 lenses, 2 leather rolling camera bags in just over 12 months- is there any help out there? Already plotting my next body and lens purchases....



Amateur.

I just got my 17/18th lens and 4th camera last night, *in the last 6 months*.
A Pentax 67 105/2.4 to fit my Mamiya 645AF, a Bessa R3A, and a Canon 135/3.5 LTM lens to go on it.

I got 99 problems but lack of cameras ain't one...


----------



## eddiemrg (Mar 30, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> 3 bodies, 6 lenses, 2 leather rolling camera bags in just over 12 months- is there any help out there? Already plotting my next body and lens purchases....



Can I send you my BankAccount number so you can send me the money you don't need?


----------



## Drum (Mar 30, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > *Bottom line..... THERE IS NO CURE.*
> ...



Now that is a T-shirt I would buy!!!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 30, 2013)

Sometimes I buy new gear to push my creativity. I must admit I've taken some really great photographs when on a 'testshoot' that I would otherwise have missed. New kit inspires me! 8) Latest acquisition was the Sony NEX, opening up a whole new world of possibilities :-\

So it looks like I've made a habit of my bad habit too...


----------



## charlesa (Mar 30, 2013)

I think the huge majority, at least the frequent posters, have a bad case of Canonitis requiring a 12 step program... I am looking at us neuroanatomist, bdunbar and me actually...


----------



## ksuweh (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm not a frequent poster, but I do browse this site almost every day. I was thoroughly entertained reading all the posts in this thread, probably because I can relate so well to the posts!! I got into photography 3 years ago & when that bug bit me it bit me HARD! I used to have a motorcycle that I just rode for pleasure....... USED to being the operative words! I sold the motorcycle to afford more & better photog gear! I could have bought a small house with the $$$ I've spent on photo gear in the las few years! It is SO addicting!!


----------



## agierke (Mar 30, 2013)

lol, most of you better hope it ends with camera and lens. if you have a wide open space with high ceilings, lots of outlets and have a strange urge to build a wall with a little curve on the bottom....seek help. the studio acquisitions are about to start...

some of you know what im talking about.


----------



## STEMI_RN (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a great solution. I'm broke. I can't afford much new gear! The last lens I bought was a 17-40L and it took me 8 months of saving to get it. I know not everyone is blesses with this condition that makes it so easy to resist buying new gear. But there is help out there. 

No matter how much disposable income I have or how inexpensive the item I want, I don't allow myself to buy it if I haven't truly mastered the last piece of equipment I bought. With the case of my last lens, (the 17-40L) I took it to Oahu and spent a couple of days shooting sunsets on the north shore. I did well, but far from perfection. So I can't justify spending another $2K on a 70-200 F2.8L II IS (next on my wish list) until I know I'm getting the best shots possible out of my 17-40

I can do better than this. When I do, I'll move on to my next purchase.



Hawaii - Feburary 2013 (40 of 60).jpg by ianwilsonphoto, on Flickr


----------



## archiea (Mar 30, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> All Canon bodies and L lenses, has inspired mr to see what I cando now , so more shooting with more buying....



They are your paintbrushes.... paint on. 

Thing about 'Glass (<<<--- like that? it makes me sound so badass!) is that its a sound investment, almost an heirloom... Yeah we can get the markii versions and I'm sure future mark iii editions of lens that will make even just holding your camera obsolete with their anti gravity stabilization and mind controlled focus. But your current lens still works and still takes the great images that made you fall in luv with it... Especially if you are an artist. As a business, you can earn to make up the cost of the mark V anti gravity 1-10,000 mm L macro that fits in your shirt pocket. At that point, canon ditched fluorite and UD elements in favor of using singularities to bend the light.... And the rumors of that factory just suddenly disappearing into a black hole are exactly that: rumors... jsut don't go near that location... ;D

I luv looking into my bag and thinking of the possibilities... what can you do today.... 

Its also a great time to invest because besides N. Korea threatening to bomb the US, Russia getting trigger happy, the stories of the dollar imploding, Cyprus becoming insolvent, europe hating germans, germans hating any euro dollar besides their own, (INHALE) Canon is offering great rebates on now all of their lenes.. including the new 24-70 mm. Yeah even with the rebate they still feel overpriced... but they are something optically. Plus there's a slew of Mark ii version of key lenses... the holy trinity of 16-35mm, 24-70mm, 70-200. Possible 100-400mm update. Organ-selling 200-400mm. 

Its also a bit of a perfect storm where you have this boom in photo education.. not just in how to shoot but how to make money in it. I think its a reflection of how people are realizing that more and more they are going to have to rely on a local economy to make money and build a business.. Dunno about you but my industry has been gutted by outsourcing, globalization .. all euphemisms for how corporate america is being a DICK toward their workers. With no boarders or country to be loyal to and this false definition of personhood, the corps just take take take ... The tools to make a living and build a life... a steady job, a career, an affordable education.... Gone. Good thing Canon makes some great tools for folks to make their living!!!!

ooook..that was a DETOUR down debbi downer lane!!! 

like I said, the lenses are your paintbrushes... paint away!


----------



## Efka76 (Mar 30, 2013)

It is very easy to be dragged in addiction of buying gear  In 2012 I spent appr. USD 9,000 on my gear. However, in 2013 I have intention to upgrade my camera from 7D to 5D Mark III, which is a bit costly. Also, thinking about good tripod and ballhead, which are really not cheapest things


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 30, 2013)

Drum said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Harv said:
> ...



LOL...I was thinking the same thing. I've seen lots of "Keep calm and ..." items including "Keep calm and camera on" but not this one. I thought of it when posting here several months ago (I'm probably not the first or only one). ;D


----------



## RGF (Mar 31, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> 3 bodies, 6 lenses, 2 leather rolling camera bags in just over 12 months- is there any help out there? Already plotting my next body and lens purchases....



I have been a member of bag of the month club and nearly joined lens of the month club. Now I am downsizing my closest - general rule is that I sell 2 items for every item I buy. At least that is the plan.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 31, 2013)

RGF said:


> DCM1024 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 bodies, 6 lenses, 2 leather rolling camera bags in just over 12 months- is there any help out there? Already plotting my next body and lens purchases....
> ...



That strategy works - but only in the beginning  :


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 1, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> 3 bodies, 6 lenses, 2 leather rolling camera bags in just over 12 months- is there any help out there? Already plotting my next body and lens purchases....


No way! Keep going, it makes life better and happier 

You need sling bags also.


----------



## gary samples (Apr 10, 2013)

I just unboxed my new 24/70L II 2049.00 at B&H Photo So I will be MIA for a few days .
and will be sending off for the 85mmf/1.2 in the next two weeks I'm all most Thu the 12 steps .


----------



## rpt (Apr 10, 2013)

gary samples said:


> I just unboxed my new 24/70L II 2049.00 at B&H Photo So I will be MIA for a few days .
> and will be sending off for the 85mmf/1.2 in the next two weeks I'm all most Thu the 12 steps .


Yes! More pictures soon! Go Gary go!


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 10, 2013)

You need an inheritance, and an inpatient 12 step program!

Yikes!




DCM1024 said:


> 3 bodies, 6 lenses, 2 leather rolling camera bags in just over 12 months- is there any help out there? Already plotting my next body and lens purchases....


----------



## DCM1024 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am so happy everyone has been having fun with this thread 

Yes, I just placed an order for another lens and decided on the 35L over the Siggy. If not happy I can make an exchange. Anyone who has used both and wants to weigh in is welcome. What's next? 600-rt to replace the 580 ex ii s?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> What's next? 600-rt to replace the 580 ex ii s?



Depends on how you shoot. The 600EX-RT is a great flash, of course, but the main reason to get it is for the RF capability. UPS is delivering my second 600EX-RT and an ST-E3-RT to me today. 

I sometimes shoot with only Speedlites, sometimes also add a monolight. I've been using PocketWizards for triggering because they can fire the blended setup (I had a pair of 430EX II's that I just sold). But the simplicity of the Canon-only system is attractive when using just Speedlites. I plan to try it with the monolight optically-slaved, and if that works for the blended system, great!


----------



## Hannes (Apr 22, 2013)

hmm, two bodies and three lenses. Then there were the three m42 lenses and a body, oh and an f-stop bag


----------



## RGF (Apr 22, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> 3 bodies, 6 lenses, 2 leather rolling camera bags in just over 12 months- is there any help out there? Already plotting my next body and lens purchases....



I have held off buying equipment but traveling a lot, 2 trips to Africa last year and another 2 this year. Now I want to upgrade equipment too. Though rule for upgrades is I take less family $ (I am now retired) for equipment so I am thinning my equipment (lens and bags).

I think there is hope for us - or I am doooommeeddddd.....


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 23, 2013)

I just bought a 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkii over the weekend... which now gives me a 60D body, a 50mm f/1.4, a 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro, a 24-105mm f/4L IS, and a Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 fisheye. And I haven't taken a photo in 2 weeks. So why have all the gear if I'm not actually wearing out the shutter.


----------



## junkwerks (Apr 23, 2013)

Y'all keep canon in business for me. It's taking me some time but I'm sure to join the abusive camera purchasing lifestyle sometime soon.


----------



## infared (Apr 23, 2013)

The first step to recovery is admitting that you have a problem! 8)


----------



## RGF (Apr 23, 2013)

infared said:


> The first step to recovery is admitting that you have a problem! 8)



I have a problem, I have a problem, I have a problem

too few bags, too few lens, ....

I have a problem

;D


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 23, 2013)

I wonder why suddenly the OP deleted her ID, she was a great contributor to the forum.


----------



## Positron (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh, boy. In the last year I bought a T2i, 18-55, 50D, 50mm f/1.8, Tokina 12-24mm f/4, then took a break for a couple months before buying a Nikon D50, 18-55, 50mm f/1.4, D70s, 60mm macro, Canon AE-1, FD 50mm f/1.4, FD 28mm f/2.8, D600, Tamron 70-300, 24-85, 17-35, 80-200, then inherited a GF3, 14-42, XTi, 18-55, 50mm f/1.8. 

Then I finally got a job.

Good thing I sold most of those along the way, or I would probably be living in a cardboard box by now.


----------



## sandymandy (Apr 23, 2013)

How the heck do u get much money like that and still have the time to shoot photos? Or is it more like....photo quipment collecting?


----------



## eml58 (Apr 23, 2013)

RGF said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > The first step to recovery is admitting that you have a problem! 8)
> ...



I wasn't going to Post here, because I certainly don't have a Problem, or is that a sign of I'm in denial ??


----------



## infared (Apr 23, 2013)

eml58 said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > infared said:
> ...



Let's see....you casually list FIVE camera bodies with every post:
1Dx, 5DMK3, 5DMK2, 1DMKIV and EOS M
OK..?.now...out with the lens list...just tell us...you will feel soooo much better...come on...tell us how you suffer... :'(


----------



## infared (Apr 23, 2013)

Now...my kit (I would be talking about my Full-Frame kit ONLY in this room..not mentioning the bodies and ten lenses I have in my MFT kit....) would be complete if I could just acquire a Zeiss 15mm f/2.8...my precious...


----------



## eml58 (Apr 23, 2013)

infared said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



Very Funny fellow Gearaholic, the "M" was a mistake, I have one, but it's not Canons best attempt, You may notice I dropped the "D800" off the List as well, another "Mistake" good Camera, just not as good I felt as all the Hype suggested. And now I'm just waiting, waiting, waiting, where the hell is that 200-400f/4 (1.4x), seriously, I don't have a Problem, really.


----------



## infared (Apr 23, 2013)

"M" stands for "mistake".  Canon has TOTALLY missed the mirrorless boat. Totally. Perhaps the upcoming model with VF will be better...but the whole opportunity their (in my mind) is to make a really compact, quality camera system that "complements" a FullFrame system. MFT does that beautifully. For any casual or web stuff etc. I leave the big gear at home and have fun!
...and there is more to buy........
(Also interesting to hear your take on the D800...yeah...I didn't even look at that, though tempted..I really do not have any need for files that big...and to completely change out systems...just too much craziness...perhaps I AM getting control of my addiction...LOL!).
Now about that lens list.......


----------



## eml58 (Apr 23, 2013)

infared said:


> "M" stands for "mistake".  Canon has TOTALLY missed the mirrorless boat. Totally. Perhaps the upcoming model with VF will be better...but the whole opportunity their (in my mind) is to make a really compact, quality camera system that "complements" a FullFrame system. MFT does that beautifully. For any casual or web stuff etc. I leave the big gear at home and have fun!
> ...and there is more to buy........
> (Also interesting to hear your take on the D800...yeah...I didn't even look at that, though tempted..I really do not have any need for files that big...and to completely change out systems...just too much craziness...perhaps I AM getting control of my addiction...LOL!).



Totally agree
Excuse my Ignorance "MFT" ??


----------



## hamada (Apr 23, 2013)

infared said:


> "M" stands for "mistake".  Canon has TOTALLY missed the mirrorless boat.



who cares? the ship canon sails is still faster then any mirrorless boat.

you can read how bad biz is for panasonic or oly all day.
rumors about panasonic selling it´s camera business, oly being nearly broke etc.

and every 6 month they release updates nobody really wants.

i had a olympus e-pl1 once... they still use the same crappy display with 460k pixels on the e-pl5?


----------



## infared (Apr 23, 2013)

hamada said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > "M" stands for "mistake".  Canon has TOTALLY missed the mirrorless boat.
> ...



True about the updates, no one really wants...but the OMD is incredible camera with great lenses (fisheye to 600mm) for a "compact" system. You are wrong to trash the whole system. I sell photos in galleries taken with that kit. Your loss...and notice I said it is a great "compliment" to a FF system. It would never replace a 5DIII for instance.... one must compare apples to apples. The "M" is just not really anything definable tho, for the most part. Kindof thing where you buy it cause it sounded like a good idea with your existing lenses and then you never really use it much.... I guess the big disappointment there is that for its date it was released there is just no excuse for that AF situation...and no VF (or optional one), but hey..to each their own. Perhaps Canon can catch up in that dept. and make it as good as other areas of their system, which is grand.


----------



## infared (Apr 23, 2013)

eml ...MFT-MicroFourThirds.


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 24, 2013)

infared said:


> ...and notice I said it is a great "compliment" to a FF system...



Is m4/3 a 'compliment' to a FF system, or a 'complement' to a FF system?
Or maybe it's both?
It works well alongside FF, plus the lower IQ of m4/3 reminds you how good the FF system is 


[/grammar fun]


----------



## RGF (Apr 24, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> I wonder why suddenly the OP deleted her ID, she was a great contributor to the forum.



Interesting. Hide her identity from thieves?


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 24, 2013)

RGF said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why suddenly the OP deleted her ID, she was a great contributor to the forum.
> ...


No seriously. She was always three with positive and thought through comments. Hope she comes back.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 24, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> How the heck do u get much money like that and still have the time to shoot photos? Or is it more like....photo quipment collecting?



I'm not sure who you are asking... but I started off with a price mistake. Then some grandma christmas money pushed me over the threshold so I could get an XS and a 75-300.... and then it started. Eventually I started buying and selling gear on Amazon and on Craigslist... making 20-50 bucks per sale... and just taking all of that money and putting it towards a camera fund... a fund that my wife resents A LOT.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 24, 2013)

infared said:


> eml ...MFT-MicroFourThirds.



Of course, sorry, showing my Ignorance.

It was sort of why I bought the M, but it just doesn't really do it & agree your comments, it seemed a good idea at the time to complement the Bigger gear, small keep in your pocket camera for the Dinner shots etc, I understand there's a new M2 to be released ??, with a viewfinder etc, might get it right 2nd time around, maybe, I'll give the M to my Brother In Law, not so keen on him.


----------



## infared (Apr 24, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > ...and notice I said it is a great "compliment" to a FF system...
> ...



DC ...touché! Perfect comment...I obviously meant complement..but what you say, it's all true!....Now back to the problem at hand...how do I stop buying lenses and bodies for TWO systems??? :-X


----------

